# PETA...It's always good for a laugh.



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

That's good stuff when someone from PETA is foolish enough to go on a show like The Daily Show.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/330219/the-daily-show-with-jon-stewart-seaworld-of-pain#s-p1-sr-i1


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL! umm... WOW!
Probably crossed a few boundaries, but great for perspective.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It is too bad they didn't start some document as "We the People" that really leaves wide open to all kinds of interpretations of animals, entities, aliens, etc. They definitely left that loophole way too open.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very clever.


----------

